# Looking for KM prep list template



## justacook111 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello ^^

looking for examples of prep list templates *recipes not included no biggy* please and ty.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I don't understand what you mean by KM prep lists what does KM refer to?


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

I think it is kitchen manager.  I would think this something that would be taught in school.  Production schedule, par lists, and daily inventories.


----------

